# over energetic lab



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i have been told that a good way to calm down a male lab is to get him fixed, is that true? i have also heard that breeding him the first time will help, what have you heard?

also, he has good blood lines and i was wondering at what age do you start studding them out?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> i have also heard that breeding him the first time will help,


This will help the dog stay calm for about 40 minutes afterwards. Then, just like males of other species, he'll revert to his usual self. Does that pattern sound familiar to anyone here? 
I'm a believer in neutering the male dog _before_ he gets his first taste of you-know-what. Once he's done it, that's all that's on his mind. He'll run off the first chance he gets when that special scent is in the air. If he's never had the privilege, he doesn't know what he's missing.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree with birddogger. Breeding him will only create more problems. Cutting him may or may not settle him down. I wouldn't count on it. The best thing to do is give him more training and more exercise. Also if you are not going to spend the money to get his health clearances (maybe you already have) and train him to a solid level, get him clipped and don't look back, just enjoy your buddy. Trying to breed or stud out a dog is a royal pain in the butt!!!! I probably turn down 6-10 offers a year to breed my male. That would get me about an extra $3,000-4,000 a year if I accepted those. I am not wealthy by any means but, having to go through the stud thing and accept females to your place, board them, deal with them, take care of them, be ready to assist in breedings, and everything else that you should be doing or ready to do, IS NOT WORTH IT FOR ME!!!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

spork40 said:


> i have been told that a good way to calm down a male lab is to get him fixed, is that true? i have also heard that breeding him the first time will help, what have you heard?
> 
> also, he has good blood lines and i was wondering at what age do you start studding them out?


I have a female lab same way and have been told the same thing. I think some of her hyperness comes from her mother she was a little hyper. I'm not going to breed her because I think it will just get past on.


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

> i have been told that a good way to calm down a male lab is to get him fixed, is that true?


NO.


> i have also heard that breeding him the first time will help, what have you heard?


Makes it worse or stays the same, Not better..


> The best thing to do is give him more training and more exercise


Thats the answer! Formal Obedience along with excercise.
Over energetic is not necessarily a bad thing.. As long as it's controlled and can put some focus to it.

How old is this dog?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Step one: Cut him. NOW.

Step two: Train him. NOW.

A "hyper" dog is only a great dog in need of discipline and control. Harness that energy and you'll have a dog worth bragging about. :wink:


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Step one: Cut him. NOW.
> 
> Step two: Train him. NOW.
> 
> A "hyper" dog is only a great dog in need of discipline and control. Harness that energy and you'll have a dog worth bragging about. :wink:


+1


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

at what age to you cut him, he is about 16 months right now?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

spork40 said:


> at what age to you cut him, he is about 16 months right now?


*RIGHT NOW!*


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> at what age to you cut him, he is about 16 months right now?


Now would be a great time to neuter your dog. Some folks like to do it as young as 6 months. Others (me included) like to let the dog grow and mature a little bit before doing the deed. You're right on track for that right now.


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree, get him cut!! Then get right into training. Having a lot of energy isn't a bad thing, especially if he learns through training, how to channel that energy and use it while on a retrieve. That will take some time, but you will be happy with the end result. Just be consistant and patient!!

I would recommend purchasing the Fowl Dog training series with Rick Stawski. Decide what level you want to take him to (i.e. HT's of just a fine bird dog) and go from there.


----------



## Tripple FFF (Jul 5, 2008)

Before breeding please look at all the labs for sale I recently bred and sold a litter of pups hoping to breed up a level in a already awsome dog hoping for a small litter and got 12, These pups came from verry good blood lines with several health clearances we all but gave them away we sold 11 of 12 and did not even break even on vet costs stud fees food and not to mention the 8 weeks completely dedicated to pups. I would recomend at least 15 minutes a day training you will not belive the difference it will make in a few weeks, as for the neuter I willl find out with you we are now training or first male in 15 years of dog training.


----------

